# UCLA vs AFI for DIRECTING



## ForeignFilmmaker (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi guys,

I would really love some insight and thoughts from you all about this decision. 

I applied to both AFI & UCLA MFA directing programs hoping that I would get into one, but never imagining I could have gotten into both. I though that if I got into one, that would be the one I'd go to, never thinking I would have a choice to make....But I have just found out that I was accepted into both programs. And now I'm trying to figure out how to begin weighting these options against each other.

If you're in either of these programs I'd love to know what you love & hate about them. 
If you applied to either I'd love to know why. 
And if anyone has been faced with this choice, I'd love to know how you thought about it?


----------



## akindofcloseness (Feb 18, 2020)

Which did you end up choosing? How has the experience been?


----------

